# The Unsellables



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Of all the guitars I own, there are only 3 which I can say I will never sell. 
*
'89 Fender HM Strat*








*'85 Fender Contemporary Strat*








*'06 Epiphone SG Deluxe Maestro*








The HM Strat is 1 of 2 of the best strats I've owned. I'm not sure if it's MIJ or MIA, but the original price list did list the guitar as a USA HM Strat. Yes, it's a strat with a tele pickguard, and it's all stock.

The Contemporary is the other best strat. MIJ, all original. I really dig how technologically advanced the System 3 trem is. Too bad Fender chose to go with Floyd Rose instead of continuing the development of these System trems. 

The Epiphone isn't the best guitar I own. In fact, I really hate the pickups - typical Epiphone: muddy and flat. But it's the first electric my dad bought me, so I'm keeping it.

Let's see your Unsellables!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Over the years I have learned to never say never. I like my Dean Boca now that I've customized it to suit me but I would sell it in a heart beat for the right deal or if something else came along I would like better. There's always good deals cropping up and guitars are, IMHO, getting better with each passing year.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just one (2 actually)...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Just one (2 actually)...
> 
> View attachment 8106


At first I was worried that I had double vision...then I saw a pickguard.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

There is no use of me trying to hold on to a couple of my guitars i have had for over 40 yrs, i can be bought.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Lookie what daddy bought me...*

...like 20 years ago (I think).

Really, I could sell it, if the price was right, but the purchaser would be overpaying.

I dressed it to kill just so it wouldn't feel left out. It needed some serious style - it used to be red.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe I could sell any of mine under the right conditions.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had as much as thirty guitars and I'm working my way down now to about ten or less. Takes time and patience. But I have to say I am over buying guitars for the sake of expanding the collection. I realize how silly it all is. Really, I could get by with one good acoustic, one good electric and one good bass.

Out of everyting I have, there is only one guitar I would not want to part with. The rest are expendable, more or less. But since I like them and can afford to keep 'em, so be it. For now.

In the end, you can't take any of 'em with you. Hoping to pass on the most prized instruments to those who would appreciate them.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Never say never for me as well but these two seem to stick around. The Suhr Tele is 15 years old and have it for 9 years (70 in guitar years for me..). The Simon Law Strat is only 3 years old. Everytime I play them I think "this is a really nice guitar"


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think that anything's truly unsellable, but I've yet to find anything that's motivated me to replace my '65 SG Jr., VOS SG/LP Std & Bloomfield Les Paul. Here are a couple pics of the Bloom.

View attachment 8108

View attachment 8112



My fave Strat is a Wildwood 10 '59 Relic w/ a Brazilian board. It's got the perfect fat but not too chunky neck & sounds huge, but I could see it moving before the Bloom or SGs, assuming I got the right offer &/or was able to replace it with a better guitar.

View attachment 8109










This is an '05 Les Paul Standard Faded that is probably unsellable since I bought it new & spent another $500 upgrading the bridge & electronics. It's a decent Lester, so rather than sell it & take a $1500 bath I leave it at my parent's house up north.

View attachment 8110


- - - Updated - - -



Alex Dann said:


> The Suhr Tele is 15 years old and have it for 9 years (70 in guitar years for me..).


:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

A 1959 Gibson J 45









A 1998 gibson L4 CES









A 2013 Art& Lutherie 









I guess all the others could be up for sale at the right price.
As usual my computer likes to lay things on their side, Oh well.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

OK unsellable probably is stretching it a bit. But those guitars are the ones that will be last to go if I am forced to. 

And someone did NOT just quote Justin Bieber, did they?!?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe I could sell any of mine under the right conditions.


Well that's better than selling them under the wrong conditions.


As for me, it would take some extraordinary circumstances for me to sell mine.
Might sell some of my pedals or an amp though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxer said:


> I have had as much as thirty guitars and I'm working my way down now to about ten or less. Takes time and patience. But I have to say I am over buying guitars for the sake of expanding the collection. I realize how silly it all is. Really, I could get by with one good acoustic, one good electric and one good bass.
> 
> Out of everyting I have, there is only one guitar I would not want to part with. The rest are expendable, more or less. But since I like them and can afford to keep 'em, so be it. For now.
> 
> In the end, you can't take any of 'em with you. *Hoping to pass on the most prized instruments to those who would appreciate them.*


Maxer, let me know what you have and I see how appreciative I can be if there are one or two I really like.:smile-new:


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

The three electrics in this picture (the acoustic on the left is fine but if it had to go, I would get rid of it). The guitars are: 

1. 2007 Gibson Les Paul - my first Gibson, great guitar
2. 1997 Ibanez RG 470 - The first real guitar I ever bought, it hardly gets played now. I've thought about getting rid of it a couple of times but I just can't make myself do it, so I've come to the conclusion it's never going anywhere
3. 2009 Fender Standard Telecaster 2009 - I was originally going to buy a USA Tele but the wife got pregnant and I couldn't justify the cost so I bought this MIM Tele has a stopgap and one day I hoped to sell it and buy a USA. I bought it off a guy on Craigslist and it plays better than any Mexican I've ever tried and even eats a lot of USA Tele/Strats, so good I'll never get rid of it. I may change the electronics one day but the guitar I would keep


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My Chicago Blue Gibson Les Paul Traditional is my favorite guitar and I will never sell it. I joke with my wife about me being buried with it. My Surf Green Strat and my Tele are close seconds.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't expect to part ways with my Jeff Beck Strat anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hummm, seriously I'm not chained to one guitar!
If the needs come, helping myself or a friend, no problems, I can sell everything.

But I'm chained to playing the guitar, I NEED at least one guitar to my side, to play, noodle, enjoy, escape....

What is unsallable, is the need and joy of playing!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I could comfortably sell pretty much anything other than my Fury. It's the wife that's been trying to dictate what I can & can't sell strangly enough. "You can't sell this one because bla, bla, bla". "You can't sell that one because it was bla, bla, bla, bla". "You can't sell this one because I really like it" (she doesn't play btw). 
How did my life become so messed up? I have no idea, it just happened slowly over time. 
I've been thinning the herd as I see fit inspite of her.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

After moving my 1993 G&L S-500 last year, I would have to say there's no such thing. Even my '72-73 LP Standard (yeah, you read that right) is probably on the market shortly.

On the amp side, my kid loves one of the Marshall's (I do too), so it won't likely move, and the first amp I built (Triwatt) is probably here for the long haul.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

everything has a price for me...


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

All of my guitars plays like boutique guitars but looks like hell, are highly modified and have no resale value so I'd say that I have none I would sell.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd have to say my Godin SD is unsellable. I've modded it so much - custom pickguard, EMG strat pickup system with SPC tone pot, and now a set of Planet Waves Auto Trim Locking Tuners.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I would add my Collings CJ35 - killer acoustic


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> everything has a price for me...


Same here.
My "unsellables" are determined not by their quality, but by their market value....they are just simply worth more to me than what the market says theyre worth.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The only two that have been with me for 10 plus years are the Heritage Gary Moore and a Seagull Artist Prototype that I picked up in a pawn shop about 15 years ago. I would not say they are unsellable but until I stop playing they will most likely be with me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electrics: Godin Progression, maybe the best Strat-style I've played. Godin LG, I love those humbuckers. Honourable mention: a Telecaster, but I haven't settled on a special one even after close to 40 years of playing them. I'd like to add a semi-hollow or fully hollow but I can't decide.

Acoustics: '95 Beneteau flattop, '96 Beneteau 12 string, House cutaway flattop. I've got others but they're not absolutely indispensable.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd have a real hard time parting with any of my MotorAve electrics. Also my Rizsanyi acoustic won't be going on the block

Everything else is expendable


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have 2 that I promised to my grandaughters when I pass on. My Daphne blue partscaster and my Seafoam Green FSR Strat. Besides those two, there all up for grabs.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

These two for me. I love 'em!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Let me see. The ones I'll never sell no matter what are:

Fender Tele 62 Reissue MIJ
PRS Soapbar SE II (Tobacco Burst)
Prestige NYS Standard
Gibson ES339


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> These two for me. I love 'em!


Cool. Love those Stephens Extended Cutaways. I have 'em on a couple of import Washburns. Fantastic necks, they feel great.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My 1996 Larrivee L05 was a gift from the wife so it is staying.

My 2009 Martin D18 autographed by Gordon Lightfoot is staying.

My only electric is a partscaster and it is always changing but staying at the same time.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

My Lado...only because nobody wants it.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

capnjim said:


> My Lado...only because nobody wants it.


I want it. $100. I'll pick up tonight.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

capnjim said:


> My Lado...only because nobody wants it.


That reminds me of my old bandmate….he loved his Lado…all 14lbs of it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

I was once in Joe's shop (warden ave, scarberia). He had about four
dozen custom made guit's hanging on the wall at the time. All beaut's.

I used to own one of these. Dual 'bucker version.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a Hawk Series Lado a while ago and it was a very solid guitar. Perhaps Lado/Lado Hawk Series is the Canadian version of PRS/PRS SE.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

I have two that I won't sell. The first is this Squier John 5 Telecaster. I bought it used for $250 then promptly spent $500 replacing virtually every part on it except the neck, body and bridge plate. It's still worth only $250, though it's wonderful to play and has an incredible metal tone. I won't sell it because it's worth way more to me than to anyone else.










The second is this Garnet Les Paul copy. My parents gave it to me for my 14th birthday and it's been through the wars. I replaced all the parts on it a couple years ago, so it's about as far from stock as it can get. Again, it's probably worth $250. Sentimental value to me is much more. I don't play it much because I don't like the flat frets, but it sounds great.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have over 30 guitars right now but the only one that I wouldn't sell is my Jeff Senn Fullerton hardtail. The perfect guitar in every way. It's a pleasure to play and easy to play. All tones coming from it are superb, even unplugged. I dream about this guitar!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have owned over 80 and I have sold over 60...sold some great guitars. I wouldn't sell these unless times became very desperate: 

1986/87 Kramer Pacer Deluxe. All original including Schaller hardware and straplocks including the Original Floyd Rose made by Schaller, Seymour Duncan pickups. Outstanding guitar.









2004 Gibson Les Paul Studio. Many cosmetic changes. All gold hardware changed to black and pickups changed to Lindy Fralin zebras. I might have some fancy caps inside it too...I think so but I am only about 90% on that one.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


>


Much love for Creston. More pics please!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

starjag said:


> Much love for Creston. More pics please!


Agreed. I can't turn down anything with a tramp stamp! 

(Joking, but not about the pics).


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

This one I've also kept around, just because. It's a weirdo, and that's fine with me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_____________


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

YELLOW! I'm in love!


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Bought this, special-order, from Weiner's Pawnshop in the Byward market (Ottawa) in 1972 using lifeguard money. My second guitar. Very unlikely to sell it. One of my two remaining guitars.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

dmc69 said:


> Of all the guitars I own, there are only 3 which I can say I will never sell.
> 
> *'89 Fender HM Strat*
> View attachment 8100
> ...





dmc69 said:


> This one I've also kept around, just because. It's a weirdo, and that's fine with me.
> View attachment 8168


So @dmc69 -- a little more than 6 years later, how many of these are still around?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

troyhead said:


> So @dmc69 -- a little more than 6 years later, how many of these are still around?


3/3 baby!!!!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I'd have a real hard time parting with any of my MotorAve electrics. Also my Rizsanyi acoustic won't be going on the block
> 
> Everything else is expendable


 Just stumbled onto this old post of mine. Of course, all guitars referenced in this post are gone LOL


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> 3/3 baby!!!!
> 
> View attachment 340128


I really like the look of a strat with a Telecaster pickguard, you got me thinking about converting a hss strat into a single humbucker one with a tele guard!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> I really like the look of a strat with a Telecaster pickguard, you got me thinking about converting a hss strat into a single humbucker one with a tele guard!


You'll have to shape the pickguard a little on the bottom horn as the strat and tele horns are different. Not sure how easy it is to find one pre-made, as I've only really seen this on the model I have and a Parallel Universe model.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Time has a way of altering your perspective.
22 years ago I bought a Strat that was so freakishly awesome, so much better, like WAY better than any other Strat I had ever played in my life that I swore I would never sell it in a zillion years.
Three months ago I sold it and I don't miss it.

Time has a way of altering your perspective.
Your musical tastes will change.
Your style of play may change.
The kind of tones you prefer could change.


----------

